# I need help!



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm having a really hard time with my roll cast. I just can't seem to get it to turn over all the way. It gets out to the leader and then at least partially stacks up. I only get about a foot or two out of each successive roll. This is a big problem in one of my favorite spots because it's so tight a roll cast is the only way to get at 'em. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to www.flyanglersonline.com and talk to some of the fokes on there they might beable to give you some good advise.What lenght of leader are you using if I may ask? and type? I use furled leaders and don't have to worrie with any problems but I do still use mono leaders and I find if I use a little faster stroke it will lay out just fine. Have you thought about trying a side arm cast instead of a roll cast you would be suprised and how good of a cast and how much better placement you have or I have with it .everone is diffrent and same goes for casting. But give them guys a post on the if your not a member join and enter for the free drawling they have every month they give nice stuff away ever month.And there are alot of arcives of posts going back to 1997 when they started and there is a new magazine every week.And they have a great Chat room that have live people there every night and will talk about anything and everything Flyfishing related and some not. Again It's my main fly fishing and tying related web site I goto daily. If there is anything else I can do please feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

What weight and style of line, i.e. 7 dt, are you using too? Also what is the action ogf the rod (i.e. moderate).


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm throwing a DT 5 F on what I would say is a fairly worn out medium weight rod. I inherited the rod from my grandfather when I was 12 (I'm 47 now). It's an original Wright & McGill, before they became Eagle Claw. I used to throw a level 7 with it, but I felt that I didn't have very much control so I stepped the line down a bit. I usually use a 9' leader in 3X or 4X. It casts pretty well when I've got room (although I really need to accentuate the punch and cast a bit high nowadays). It's just when I'm roll casting that everything goes in the dumper.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

I stumped  Unless the rod is "worn out". I have a 5 & 7 wt medium action that both have wf line on them and roll cast fine. Where did you to roll cast? (sorry for all the questions, just trying to help).

Another thought ... does it state the action on the rod? A rod that old I would be surprised if it did. Next time you cast take note of where the flex in the rod "stops".

ANOTHER thought hit (wish they would all come at the same time!  ) ... Are you having the problem when any type of fly is tyed on or just certain types of flys?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Many thanks to stonefly! The website you sent me to helped a lot! I was going forward too soon. I didn't have enough line behind the rod to load it. The website also reminded me about the steeple cast which would work really well at the place I do most of my roll casting. I think I'll give that a try, too. Thanks a lot and hope to see you on the water someday! 

Ken


----------

